# What's happened



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Tapatalk has been down for nearly a day, and half the stuff on the website is missing. @Lorian


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Mez said:


> Tapatalk has been down for nearly a day, and half the stuff on the website is missing. @Lorian


Is Tapatalk working now?

When you say "half the stuff" .. do you mean just 1 thread?

Unfortunately the "I'm Straight" thread had to be removed. It got so big that it just brought everything to a halt.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Lorian said:


> Is Tapatalk working now?
> 
> When you say "half the stuff" .. do you mean just 1 thread?
> 
> Unfortunately the "I'm Straight" thread had to be removed. It got so big that it just brought everything to a halt.


Tapatalk is working yes.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Is Tapatalk working now?
> 
> When you say "half the stuff" .. do you mean just 1 thread?
> 
> Unfortunately the "I'm Straight" thread had to be removed. It got so big that it just brought everything to a halt.


Not fussed about the I'm straight. Some profiles were missing, threads, all sorts.

But just deleted the tapatalk app and rebooted it and its working fine now.

Thanks anyway.


----------

